# Matte Black Cabinet Paint



## jacob33

I have a customer who wants to paint their cabinets a matte black. They are previously painted so it will be a repaint. I am having difficulty finding a Matte Black paint that would hold up. I guess another option might be to paint them black and apply a matte clear coat over the top if there is one? 

I just wish there was an oil based Matte Black But I have been unable to find one.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

Advance Matte comes in a stock black.
permalac comes in a stock matte black.


You can also paint them black and use stays clear flat over them. Only do 1 thin coat though, more coats of flat poly with result in a milky appearance.



otherwise you can add some flattening agent like talc to a low lustre (satin) black oil paint like p23.


----------



## finishesbykevyn

Ya I wouldn't trust a Matte, especially in black without a clear coat.
I did a friends fridge door in the Advance black Matte and then 1 or 2 coats of Varathane Acrylic Matte. Turned out deadly.


----------



## Zoomer

jacob33 said:


> I have a customer who wants to paint their cabinets a matte black. They are previously painted so it will be a repaint. I am having difficulty finding a Matte Black paint that would hold up. I guess another option might be to paint them black and apply a matte clear coat over the top if there is one?
> 
> I just wish there was an oil based Matte Black But I have been unable to find one.


Milesi 2k polyurethane matte black and matte black clear topcoat


----------



## finishesbykevyn

Zoomer said:


> Milesi 2k polyurethane matte black and matte black clear topcoat


 Where do you get this Milesi product.? I just checked out thier website. Impressive, but gives zero info on how to buy/get? What's with that? I find the same for spray equiptment. Theyre so hush hush..Makes online shopping a nightmare.


----------



## Zoomer

finishesbykevyn said:


> Zoomer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Milesi 2k polyurethane matte black and matte black clear topcoat
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you get this Milesi product.? I just checked out thier website. Impressive, but gives zero info on how to buy/get? What's with that? I find the same for spray equiptment. Theyre so hush hush..Makes online shopping a nightmare.
Click to expand...

Call Clark Deco in Pittsburgh Pennsylvania. Ask for DC.
They sell Milesi wood coatings and are extremely knowledgeable


----------



## RH

Like a car, I would think black cabinets would look awesome - when they are clean. The trick (especially in a matte finish) would be keeping them that way.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

RH said:


> Like a car, I would think black cabinets would look awesome - when they are clean. The trick (especially in a matte finish) would be keeping them that way.


Yeah I saw a matte black dodge ram the other day, definitely don't look good unless it's spotless


----------



## AinsworthPainting

Solo from Sherwin comes in a flat. Then it could be topcoated with a flat clear finish. I think general finishes makes a good WB clear flat.


----------



## finishesbykevyn

AinsworthPainting said:


> Solo from Sherwin comes in a flat. Then it could be topcoated with a flat clear finish. I think general finishes makes a good WB clear flat.


 Even though thoretically in French,Matte means flat, There is a difference between flat and matt. Just sayin.


----------



## jennifertemple

Zoomer said:


> Milesi 2k polyurethane matte black and matte black clear topcoat


Beautiful job but it looks more eggshell than flat matte. Yup, I agree with RH, keeping matte black looking clean and nice will be a challenge, it's tough enough with satin or eggshell. Every tiny spot glares out! (Could mean future work for you, though. :biggrin


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

jennifertemple said:


> Beautiful job but it looks more eggshell than flat matte. Yup, I agree with RH, keeping matte black looking clean and nice will be a challenge, it's tough enough with satin or eggshell. Every tiny spot glares out! (Could mean future work for you, though. :biggrin



looks like a dull 20 sheen lacquer to me. up here everyone wants 5-10 sheen. 20 sheen is often too much!


----------



## futtyos

*Rust Scat*



cocomonkeynuts said:


> Advance Matte comes in a stock black.
> permalac comes in a stock matte black.
> 
> 
> You can also paint them black and use stays clear flat over them. Only do 1 thin coat though, more coats of flat poly with result in a milky appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> otherwise you can add some flattening agent like talc to a low lustre (satin) black oil paint like p23.


coco, what about Coronado Rust Scat?

futtyos


----------



## futtyos

*Keeping black finishes clean story*



RH said:


> Like a car, I would think black cabinets would look awesome - when they are clean. The trick (especially in a matte finish) would be keeping them that way.


Years ago I worked for a friend who had a janitorial service. He did some new construction cleanup, mostly commercial. One cleanup was a large new house in Long Grove Illinois. Most of the first floor was rambling and open, including hallways, kitchen, living room, family room etc. Solid oak floors were stained black and varnished with satin finish. The place was reasonably clean to begin with, so we started dust mopping the black floor at one end and worked our way to the other. By the time we had finished, the floor area we started at was now visibly dusty!

Turns out, the general contractor had tried to talk the home owner out of staining the oak floors black, but was rebuffed. I found out later that the HO had the GC strip all the black stained floors and finish them with something that would look "non-dusty" for more than 30 minutes.

futtyos


----------



## finishesbykevyn

Or just talk them into a Satin. I did a friends cabinets in Black Advance Satin a couple years back. He never had any complaints..


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

futtyos said:


> coco, what about Coronado Rust Scat?
> 
> futtyos



I think @*Zoomer* tried some rust scat as a cabinet paint, said it had more of a gritty feel than the premium BM oil paints which are more finely ground


----------



## Zoomer

cocomonkeynuts said:


> futtyos said:
> 
> 
> 
> coco, what about Coronado Rust Scat?
> 
> futtyos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think @*Zoomer* tried some rust scat as a cabinet paint, said it had more of a gritty feel than the premium BM oil paints which are more finely ground
Click to expand...

👍👍


----------



## mug

Zoomer said:


> finishesbykevyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoomer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Milesi 2k polyurethane matte black and matte black clear topcoat
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you get this Milesi product.? I just checked out thier website. Impressive, but gives zero info on how to buy/get? What's with that? I find the same for spray equiptment. Theyre so hush hush..Makes online shopping a nightmare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call Clark Deco in Pittsburgh Pennsylvania. Ask for DC.
> They sell Milesi wood coatings and are extremely knowledgeable
Click to expand...


Thumbs up for these guys!


----------



## Woodco

What about Aura? Not the best cabinet paint, I know, but the sheen might be good...


----------



## finishesbykevyn

Woodco said:


> What about Aura? Not the best cabinet paint, I know, but the sheen might be good...


I would think you still want to add a clear coat if you used Aura..especially in a matte black.


----------



## Zoomer

jacob33 said:


> I have a customer who wants to paint their cabinets a matte black. They are previously painted so it will be a repaint. I am having difficulty finding a Matte Black paint that would hold up. I guess another option might be to paint them black and apply a matte clear coat over the top if there is one?
> 
> I just wish there was an oil based Matte Black But I have been unable to find one.


Milesi has a paint and clear coat in a waterborne matte finish


----------



## canopainting

Chemcraft--- We use this once in a while, I think it might come in a 10 sheen, I know it comes in 20, 35 ect.. A high solids pigmented waterborne topcoat in a water white format. Formulated for extreme durability and chemical resistance. Extremely low in discoloration over an extended period of time. AQUASET is a factory-catalyzed coating -- no pot life, and has a six month shelf life.

Waterborne technology is low VOC and formaldehyde free

Download product information sheets:
423-27XX Aquaset WB Pigmented TC


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

canopainting said:


> Chemcraft--- We use this once in a while, I think it might come in a 10 sheen, I know it comes in 20, 35 ect.. A high solids pigmented waterborne topcoat in a water white format. Formulated for extreme durability and chemical resistance. Extremely low in discoloration over an extended period of time. AQUASET is a factory-catalyzed coating -- no pot life, and has a six month shelf life.
> 
> Waterborne technology is low VOC and formaldehyde free
> 
> Download product information sheets:
> 423-27XX Aquaset WB Pigmented TC


Chemcraft is a terrible company to buy from TBH. Distribution and product support are non existent.


----------



## southbaypaintpros

Wow that looks great! Reading the title I wasn't so sure about matte black cabinets but that is a very well done example.

(still figuring out this forum, was trying to respond to one of the earlier messages with the actual pictures)


----------

